# Found some old lights...



## DieselTech (May 10, 2008)

This past weekend, I went to an antique truck and tractor show. While poking around the swapmeet area, I managed to pick up four 'new' lights. I figured not only y'all might want to see them, but maybe you could tell me something about them. 










This light is missing the bulb- it appears to be a screw in type. Any ideas where I can find a new one? The tail end of the light says Star Headlight & Lantern CO Huneuye Falls NY USA. I think this one will work, with a bulb and a battery. 









This light says RayoVac Sportsman. The lag is a little faded, but the bulb is there and the switch feels like it works, both the slide switch and the momentary button. Unfortunately, this one has a set of batteries stuck inside it. I'm going to try and remedy that problem tomorrow. It also has an aspheric lens, which I thought was pretty interesting for an old light. 









These two are possibly the most interesting lights I found. I don't see anything that jumps out at me as being a switch, just one black knob on the opposite side as the lens assembly. The bottom of the light is stamped Dopco MFG, INC. In the center of the bottom it says COLITE Lantern CO. Sturgeon Bay WIS. The one with the lens assembly on it feels like it has a battery stuck inside (significantly heavier than the other one) and the bottom has a couple of spots where the corrosion has eaten through the aluminum case. I'm still trying to figure out how to open these up. The bottom of the light won't come off, but the red lens is stuck also. I'm going to try and get one apart tomorrow. 

So, does anyone have any experience with these lights?


----------



## TheGreyEminence (May 12, 2008)

Hmmm, i could swear that one of these has inspired George Lucas to create R2D2 ...looking at the side Pic


----------



## accr (May 12, 2008)

TheGreyEminence said:


> Hmmm, i could swear that one of these has inspired George Lucas to create R2D2 ...looking at the side Pic


 

ROFL !!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Toohotruk (May 12, 2008)

Actually, aspheric lenses were quite common in antique flashlights.

Looks like you made a great find of some really cool lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## CplTriangle (May 12, 2008)

lol Good eye on the R2d2 reference. Actually, that first one reminds me of an old beer stein or something.


----------



## bf1 (May 12, 2008)

Just love those old lights.


----------



## DieselTech (May 12, 2008)

I didn't think about the R2 angle, but I can see it now...:twothumbs When I first spotted the green/ blue light at the top, I actually said to my buddy "I can't tell if that thing is a flashlight or a sifter..." :laughing:

In any case, I made some progress with the R2 lanterns (the name just might stick). I got the red dome off of the one with the side reflector on it, and then found that the battery is accessed by unscrewing the black knob, which is a three position switch. Once the knob is removed, the switch components and the plate they're mounted on lift out, revealing a square lantern battery. I haven't tried removing the battery from it yet, though. I also found that the side reflector will not interchange. The light it's currently on has large diameter fine threads, where the other one has smaller coarse threads. 

What I don't get is there doesn't seem to be a bulb to light up the dome. I'm going to do some more research, I'd love to get one or two of these things working.


----------



## lctorana (May 12, 2008)

There are two variants of this "dalek-style" light.

One has a clear top dome and a three-position switch (off, front, top), and is used as a camping lamp.

The other variant, has a red or amber dome and a four-position switch (off, front, top, both), and is designed as a trouble light. In this case, a blinker bulb is ideally fitted in the dome.

There are inevitable oddballs where the dome doesn't match the switch, but that's just the fun of collecting.

These were all the rage in the 50s and 60s before Dolphins and sealed beam lanterns became more fashionable.

Enjoy.


----------



## Panaphonic (May 13, 2008)

I have a sportsman with the 4 cell tube and original strap, bought it in Tennessee as a souvenir.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 13, 2008)

You may want to check out this web sight they may have your lights listed:
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/

In regard to the first lantern from Star I have one as well and it takes a standard screw base flashlight bulb.Around here local hardware stores usually carry a wide selection of screw base flashlight bulbs.You will need a bulb for 4-cells or 6V as that light uses a 6V lantern battery.I have also found 4-cell screw base bulbs at Wal-Mart.
FWIW it appears that the original company is still making lights,they have a website:
http://www.star1889.com/railroad.htm


----------



## jag-engr (May 16, 2008)

Looks like some modding projects to me...


----------



## DieselTech (May 18, 2008)

Well, I've done some digging and investigating. The two lights with red domes do have 4 position switches, not three. I plan on trying to get one of them working.

I did get the Star light semi- working, though. I installed a bulb and a battery, then turned it on. It shines for 10 seconds or so, then starts blinking on and off. I'm guessing there's a corroded connection somewhere, I just have to find and clean it. I can get to the switch rather easily (it's right under the reflector) and it appears to be clean, but I plan on tending to all the contact surfaces with some light sandpaper anyway. The beam on this light is actually pretty nasty, it's mostly rings with a few mis-shapen light spots in it. Not bad for being (roughly) 58 years old, though. 

Once I get it figured out, I'll start on the R2 lights. If I can get one running and keep it original, the other might wind up with some LEDs and a more 'modern' battery situation.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 29, 2008)

You my friend have acquired a Ray-O-Vac Sportsman 2 flashlight, built in the 1970 it originally could hold 7D batteries http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Rayovac-Flashlight-D367F-7-Cell-Sportsman-Hunting-Light-with-Leather-Strap-7D-1970 , the base held 3 the screw on extender held 3 more and the final piece held 1D, the light came with a 2 bulbs, one to run with 7Ds and one to run 3-4Ds. The later extenders are missing from your light “it is rear to find all the extenders still with the light. The aspheric lens you mentioned is actually made to duplicate the specifications of a PAR 36 sealed beam bulb “such as used in the Ray-O-Vac 6 volt lanterns”. I considerer this light to be the first truly modifiable flashlight of it’s type. I went though the pain staken task of locating a very good condition unit and a secondary unit. I then put the spar 3D extender on the original light to get a 10D while replacing the reflector/lens with a aircraft PAR 36, 30 watt bulb. The result is a very bright alkaline driven light that could have been built many years ago.


----------



## xcel730 (May 30, 2008)

Wow, those are some old lights you got there. It's nice to see how far we've come. Nice pix.


----------



## lctorana (May 30, 2008)

DieselTech said:


> Well, I've done some digging and investigating. The two lights with red domes do have 4 position switches, not three.


Yes. The theory is that a trouble light can have the emergency blinker blinking away on top to warn traffic, while the front headlight is shining on your job, such as the wheel nuts. Hence the 4-position switch.
A camping light is similar, but with a clear dome, the theory being you want an area light or a torch, but not both at the same time. Hence the 3-position switch.



DieselTech said:


> I plan on trying to get one of them working.
> 
> 
> > Good!
> ...


----------



## DieselTech (Jun 1, 2008)

Lctorana, the light that I got semi working that blinks does not have the red dome on top. It's the very first one pictured, the blue/ green light with a wooden handle. The bulb is brand new from the hardware store. I think DeOxit and ProGold will be the next step trying to clean it, as I've sanded the rust out of the battery compartment contact surface as best I can, but it still blinks. I don't know exactly how old it is, but the Flashlight Museum website had a picture of one, with the date 1950. 

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to do much to get any of them working for the past few weeks. My 52 year old truck broke down, and I've been trying to get parts for it and get back on the road. I'm actually waiting for a parts store to call me back about some carburetor gaskets right now. 

I did get the battery out of the R2 light that has holes corroded in it. The battery is an old dark green, paper cased deal. I may post a picture of it later, if I remember.


----------



## Illum (Jun 1, 2008)

save those cells if you manage to extract them
they might be the "old school" Eveready cells
post pics


aspherics aren't that uncommon in antique flashlights, apparently its throw enhancing properties is not something new


----------



## lctorana (Jun 1, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> aspherics aren't that uncommon in antique flashlights


Almost but not quite - unlike a modern (PCX) aspheric, a fisheye is concave at the back



Illum_the_nation said:


> ...apparently its throw enhancing properties is not something new


I've not struck this. In all the fisheye torches I've encountered, the bulb is very close to the lens, which is used as a diffuser.

I've nrever tried focussing a fisheye lens on, say, a Cree for distance - perhaps it's time to try! Honestly don't know what it would do.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't mean to highjack this thread, but I'd love to hear a few more details about your truck...maybe even a picture? :huh:

Back OT...I'd like to see pics of the battery as well.


----------



## DieselTech (Jun 1, 2008)

Toohotruk, there's a photo or two of my truck in the "What do you drive" thread over in the Cafe. I'll PM you in a bit, if you'd like.

As for the battery, here it is.


----------



## lctorana (Jun 1, 2008)

That almost looks military-issue - plan-wrap, code numbers etc.

Btw - if you want to, you could open it up and hide new cells inside...


----------



## Illum (Jun 1, 2008)

lctorana said:


> say, a Cree for distance - perhaps it's time to try! Honestly don't know what it would do.



try this thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183261

I wonder if the 6V battery uses the F cylindrical cells we use today or are they stacked "prism" cells:thinking:


----------



## lctorana (Jun 1, 2008)

I meant it's time to try a cree *with an old fisheye*, not a modern aspheric.


----------



## DieselTech (Jun 1, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I wonder if the 6V battery uses the F cylindrical cells we use today or are they stacked "prism" cells:thinking:



If I were to try disassembling this one, what would I look for in order to be able to tell?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 2, 2008)

DieselTech said:


> Toohotruk, there's a photo or two of my truck in the "What do you drive" thread over in the Cafe. I'll PM you in a bit, if you'd like...



Cool, I'll check that thread out, thanks!


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet old Ford! :thumbsup: I'd love to have something like that! Maybe someday...


----------



## Burgess (Jun 2, 2008)

Very interesting thread !

:thumbsup:


Especially seeing the old, vintage 6-volt (4-F) battery.


That's GOTTA' be a military-issue battery. Definitely.

_


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure looks like it to me...seems like (commercial) cells that size have always had bright colored labels on them.


----------



## Illum (Jun 2, 2008)

DieselTech said:


> If I were to try disassembling this one, what would I look for in order to be able to tell?



this is what you'll find in a 6V lantern battery today 
[not my pic]




Actually, concerning the age and rarity of your cells, I wouldn't recommend you opening it at all


----------



## Patriot (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool lights!

You probably don't want to hear this but I would have to hotwire them all. ROPs, Mag11s Mag85s. I know, I'm terrible.


----------



## lctorana (Jun 2, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Cool lights!
> 
> You probably don't want to hear this but I would have to hotwire them all. ROPs, Mag11s Mag85s. I know, I'm terrible.


 
And why not?

They're quite common, they're not really valuable, and they're made of metal. If you find a mint&boxed one, that would be different.

My own camping light is getting a Pelican 3854H or a 5761 out the front and a GH44 on top, and 6xD power inside. But that had already been clumsily re-painted before I bought it.


----------

